# Anderson Talisca



## BossKilla7 (29 Agosto 2015)

Trequartista/seconda punta mancina classe '94 dalla tecnica eccelsa, Talisca gioca nel Benfica e già la scorsa stagione è stato uno dei punti di forza della formazione di Jorge Jesus. Paragonato al connazionale Rivaldo, è dotato di una grande velocità unita ad un ottimo dribbling, e un buon fiuto del gol che gli hanno permesso di arrivare in doppia cifra la scorsa stagione.

Che ne pensate di questo giocatore?


----------



## devils milano (29 Agosto 2015)

ma questo brasiliano l'anno scorso ha avuto un avvio di stagione strepitoso...gol in campionato e in europa..pure Mourinho lo voleva al Chelsea..poi in primavera è un pò scomparso,però secondo me in prospettiva è un grande attaccante/trequartista proprio alla Rivaldo..un altro punto difficile, è che in realtà il suo cartellino è gestito dalla Doyen... Nelio Lucas ce lo avrebbe portato...


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> ma questo brasiliano l'anno scorso ha avuto un avvio di stagione strepitoso...gol in campionato e in europa..pure Mourinho lo voleva al Chelsea..poi in primavera è un pò scomparso,però secondo me in prospettiva è un grande attaccante/trequartista proprio alla Rivaldo..un altro punto difficile, è che in realtà il suo cartellino è gestito dalla Doyen... Nelio Lucas ce lo avrebbe portato...



Esatto, ha avuto un inizio di stagione da paura, 6 gol in 7 partite e gol decisivo in Champions al Monaco (un po' come Honda da noi, con le dovute proporzioni), tant'è che come hai detto tu anche Mou lo voleva al Chelsea e il Benfica se non sbaglio gli ha piazzato una clausola da 60 milioni di euro. Nella seconda parte di stagione è un po' sparito, un po' come tutti i giovani che partono fortissimo, ma il talento non si perde in 4 mesi, è normale alla sua età, si riprenderà


----------



## devils milano (29 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Esatto, ha avuto un inizio di stagione da paura, 6 gol in 7 partite e gol decisivo in Champions al Monaco (un po' come Honda da noi, con le dovute proporzioni), tant'è che come hai detto tu anche Mou lo voleva al Chelsea e il Benfica se non sbaglio gli ha piazzato una clausola da 60 milioni di euro. Nella seconda parte di stagione è un po' sparito, un po' come tutti i giovani che partono fortissimo, ma il talento non si perde in 4 mesi, è normale alla sua età, si riprenderà



poi sai che da noi funziona cosi: se il brasiliano è mediocre e vale 10 mln noi ci presentiamo con un offerta da 25...se è forte e ne vale 35 chiediamo lo sconto...
comunque tornando a noi secondo me il ragazzo sfonderà a breve ( tra l'altro potrebbe giocare anche da centravanti di movimento ).


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> poi sai che da noi funziona cosi: se il brasiliano è mediocre e vale 10 mln noi ci presentiamo con un offerta da 25...se è forte e ne vale 35 chiediamo lo sconto...
> comunque tornando a noi secondo me il ragazzo sfonderà a breve ( tra l'altro potrebbe giocare anche da centravanti di movimento ).



Sì anch'io credo che sfonderà, in questi casi ci ho preso quasi sempre coi talenti. Per quanto riguarda il ruolo di centravanti vedo che lo conosci anche meglio di me ahahah


----------



## Reedz (29 Agosto 2015)

Scusate l'Off Topic ma qualcuno potrebbe parlarmi di Jurgen Locadia? ha un grande potenziale? Ho letto che + scontento perché c'è De Jong titolare e non lui al PSV


----------



## devils milano (29 Agosto 2015)

Reedz ha scritto:


> Scusate l'Off Topic ma qualcuno potrebbe parlarmi di Jurgen Locadia? ha un grande potenziale? Ho letto che + scontento perché c'è De Jong titolare e non lui al PSV



Locadia è un colosso..3 anni fa appena 18 enne aveva già esordito in prima squadra del Psv e insieme a Depay se ne parlava già molto bene ( ricordo un articolo in cui si parlava di Braida su Depay,Locadia e Mapay del Nizza )..
Locadia aveva già tolto il posto a Matavz..comunque ha grande fisico e ottimo senso del goal..ricorda un pò vagamente il primo Adriano..anche su lui sembra che lo United abbia già fatto un pensierino...


----------

